# Pimple like bump on my Blood Parrot Cichlid



## vietboy101593

Recently I noticed a pinkie sized pimple sized bump on my Blood Parrot Cichlid anyone know what this is and how to treat it? Its sort of white and blends in with the Cichlids skin I would post pics but the forums not letting me


----------



## vietboy101593

Pictures
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz15 ... 010083.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz15 ... 010080.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz15 ... 010082.jpg


----------



## kmuda

Sorry, I don't have a decent diagnoses. Perhaps someone else will. It could be anything from a parasite, to an infection, to a tumor, to nothing much to worry about.

About 15 years ago, my Kissing Gourami developed a very similar ailment on his forehead. It eventually opened up leaving an open hole, very similar in appearance to HITH. I believe I only treated with salt. It took a long while, but it eventually cleared up, and that fish is now over 20 years old with no remaining signs.


----------



## John27

Someone will chime in with a diagnosis but untill then, I would treat with heat and salt, if it is some sort of parasite heat will likely kill it, but either way I would do so until you get a diagnosis from someone more knowledgeable.

-John


----------



## vietboy101593

How would I proceed to treat it with heat and salt? This is the first time any of my fish have gotten sick.

Do I isolate the fish and then proceed to salt and heat because it is in a 60 gallon tank with a few other fish.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Well I just saw this thread after posting my own, I have a Crabro with a similar pinkish pimple but I don't know what it is.








Hopefully someone on here can help us both out.


----------



## John27

vietboy,

I would isolate him if you can, to prevent stress from agression or whatever, and add probably a tablespoon per 10 gallons of water of aquarium salt, and raise the "quarantine" tank temperature to about 86 degrees, but no more than 1-2 degrees per day.

I would also raise the main tank to 86 (1-2 degrees per day) and leave it at 86 for 3-5 days to kill anything living in the water column that could affect another fish, just to be safe.

The higher temperature will kill most pathogens in the water, the salt can sometimes slow down/kill pathogens but it's main purpose is the increase of osmotic pressure, making it easier for the fish to breathe, think of it like an "oxygen mask" for your fish, as with whatever he has he may be having respiratory issues/not getting enough oxygen.

Good luck!

-John


----------



## kmuda

If the issue is bacterial, heat can actually make it worse. Use of salt is a good idea, increasing the dosage to (initially) 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, but I likely would not increase the temp.

I consider it more likely to be something along the lines of an abscess than something parasitic. If it's an abscess, the risk of a subsequent bacterial infection is substantial and increased temperature would make this even more likely.

Be on the lookout for something white sticking out of the "pimple". This would be symptomatic of Anchorworms.

If the pimple opens up into a wound, the issue is bacterial and treatment with something along the lines of SeaChem KanaPlex would be in order.


----------



## vietboy101593

I see thanks for the answer. So from what I've read, I should add salt to the tank and just watch for any signs of anchorworms or the wound opening? Then I can go from there right?


----------



## kmuda

That would be the recommendation.

I don't see any harm in going ahead and dosing with something along the lines of SeaChem KanaPlex, as KanaPlex (properly dosed) will not harm the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## prasanthgopalan007

Bro even my yellow parrot has the same pimple kinda bump near the eye I have changed the water and also added rock salt and have set temperature to 28degree celcious is there anything I can do to help the fish recover from this ? Becuase this parrot fish is not eating food from the time it had this bump please help me guys


----------



## Kofiashwood

Dont panic! I am here to help you. I had encountered the same problem with my gold blood parrot cichlid. It was always hiding and scared when it had that pimple on the forehead. I went ahead and isolated him in a lil quarantine bowl in the tank. Bought melafix to treat it and a help Of A Q tip. I applied it directly to the wound or pimple and in 3 days, my problem is solved


----------

